# New from North Florida



## GregSkip (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello 

I'm new to bee keeping, have two hives and learning. Just recently found this forum and look forward to learning and sharing with others. I'm in North Florida in the middle of Tupelo gum trees. Looking at this as possible supplemental income (and a way to stay busy) as I retire in two years. 

Greg


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource. Good info and folks here. Lots of new beeks here too. (myself included!)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Greg! Have you met your bee inspector, Jeff Pippin yet?


----------



## GregSkip (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes I met Jeff several months ago. Was planning to get my bees in the spring but work schedule delayed my plans. I need to call him and set up an inspection day. I checked the hive I had to requeened and she is gone. No eggs found but three good frames of capped brood and at least 5 day old larva. So she had been laying. There was also plenty of honey. There was a single capped queen cell on the bottom of one frame. So I closed it up and will let the bees work it out.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!



GregSkip said:


> So I closed it up and will let the bees work it out.


Your not suppose to disclose platinum level beekeeping tips within your first few post


----------



## GregSkip (Aug 1, 2014)

Mbeck 

They are smarter than me!!! inch: I'm just happy to see I still have bees, I'm still overwhelmed with just two hives. And if I get away without a stings I'm really happy (they got me twice today). The girls were ill tempered today!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Greg. Go slow and easy and you will do fine. Two hives is a good number to have. Next spring you will most likely see an increase in your holdings...have some extra gear for a couple of extra colonies prepared. Get the word out and you might get some swarm calls from folks...and you're own hive's are likely to be doing so well that they decide they want to create another colony.  

Best wishes with your new hobby. Oh, and those stings...beware, they can be addictive. 

Ed


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Greg! I'm new this year with three hives. This is a great forum for sure, with a lot of experienced beeks who don't mind a question or two.


----------



## flatrockboy (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## GregSkip (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. I've learned a lot in the past two months. I live in the most dense population of Tupelo gum trees in Florida, maybe the south. This area is noted for it's Tupelo Honey so we have many honey operations and many that come here from out of state to take advantage of the Tupelo Honey flow. I have several guys that are mentoring me. But I find it helpful and interesting to gather information from different areas around the country. I will be picking up two more hives with supers next week from a friend of my father who is reducing his operation he provided my first two hives. He has been a lot of help. What do guys treat stings with? I'm nursing a sore hand today from the two stings I got yesterday on two fingers. Ouch!!!! Some stings swell up and some don"t???


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you have a great situation there...tupelo country and some experienced mentors!!!!

Stings....benadryl as soon as possible after the sting.....crushed up plantain pressed against the sting area....more stings over a period of time. Hopefully the stings will get less and less uncomfortable for you. The first year my hands would swell some but the bad part (for me) was the itch that came afterwards. Now I get a little puffiness for a couple of days if I get several stings on one hand and basically no itching. Time will tell...

Ed


----------

